# TTS vs. TT 2.0 TFSI quattro S tronic



## Can_quattro (May 31, 2014)

In North America it looks like the basic TT will be an 2.0 TFSI quattro S tronic.
So my choice will be loaded TT S Line quattro vs. TTS.
Now I realize this is a long way off, and we do not know pricing yet, but I have put together a list of the items unique to the TTS, not available on a top spec TT.

There are more differences than the media has talked about in the preliminary tests for sure.
I will not be able to decide if the differences will be worth the $$$ until we see the pricing and options (and hopefully drive them both) but here is what I have put together for those interested.

*Unique to TTS*
The Engine (80 more HP, 7 added lb-ft of torque), unique TTS Engine Cover
Nicer Grill, and different exterior mirrors
Standard Magnetic Ride (May become optional on TT)
Better Brakes with larger front discs, and painted Calipers with TTS logo
More exterior paint options (Sepang Blue, Vegas Yellow, Panther Black)
Better Interior options (Like the lovely Express Red)
Additional Virtual Cockpit sport view
Laser textured dashboard unique to TTS
Four oval tail pipes vs. two
Controllable flaps in the exhaust system unique to TTS
Aural actuator (sound generator) unique to TTS?


----------

